# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  الطريقه المثلى للتعامل مع الأخبار  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أسامه عبده

إخوتي الأحبه  
كما تعلمون أن الأخبار عنصر مهم جدا في عالم الفوركس ، ولا غنى لأي متداول من أن يكون له طريقه يتعامل فيها مع الأخبار.  
لذلك وكما إقترح بعض الإخوه سوف نقوم بمناقشه معظم القضايا المتعلقه بموضوع الأخبار. 
وما أراه أن الموضوع فيه أكثر من عنصر مهم ، وهي : طريقه معرفه الأخبار ، طريقه التعامل مع الخبر في وقت ظهوره ، معرفه تأثير الأخبار على السوق. 
سوف أقوم بفتح موضوع مستقل لكل نقطه من هذه النقاط ، ومن كان لديه نقطه أخرى لم أذكرها فلتفتح موضوع. 
نتمنى من الجميع أن يشارك بما لديه لتكون مواضيع نافعه بإذن الله . ولكن أرجو أن يتم التقيد بالحديث عن كل نقطه في الموضوع الخاص بها، لكي تكون مواضيع منظمه ومفيده. 
تحياتي للجميع ...

----------


## أسامه عبده

كما هو واضح من العنوان ، سوف يخصص هذا الموضوع لمناقشه الطريقه المثلى للتعامل مع الأخبار ، وأقصد بذلك قبل الخبر مباشره وأثناء صدور الخبر . 
الناس تختلف في ذلك ، البعض يفضل الإبتعاد الكلي ، والبعض يفضل المشاهده من بعد ، والبعض له استراتيجيه معينه مثل وضع اوردرين وغير ذلك . 
أتمنى من الجميع ، ولا أقول من الخبراء فقط ، بل أقول الجميع أن يشرح لنا طريقته التي يتبعها وسيتم المناقشه والحوار والذي سيكون له فائده للجميع بإذن الله. 
من يقول أنا لها ويفتتح الموضوع  ؟؟

----------


## مضارب جديد

اولا يجب تحديد الخبر المهم من غيره  
ثانيا  طريقة الاوردرين بالنسبه لتجربتي لها فهي فعاله لكن بدأت تظهر مشاكل الشركات الوسيطه التي لا تنفذ لك طلباتك بحجج كثيره يتحججون بها  ولي تجربه مع ال  fxcm  في ذلك حيث لم ينفذوا لي اوردرات على عدة عقود وضيعوا علي اكثر من  600 نقطه وخرجت بصفر والحدلله انهم ما خرجوني خسران  
والحل فيما يظهر والله أعلم  انك تفتح صفقات فعليه قبل الخبر وليس اوردر بسعر معين بحيث انك تأخذ موقع في السوق وتسكر على الشركه الوسيطه حجت انه ما تفعل بسبب السرعه ووو الخ  ولكن ذلك بشرطين اساسيين وهما  
ان تحدد الخبر المهم ويتم ذلك بنوعية الخبر مثل خبر البطاله الشهري الامريكي وخبر الفائده الامريكي والناتج المحلي الاجمالي الامريكي وارى الاخبار الامريكيه هي المهمه والفعاله  
الثاني 
وقت الخبر بالنسبه لوضع السوق وهذي هي النقطه المهمه  فاذا سبق الخبر ركود طول الاسبوع في السوق وحيره وعدم تحديد اتجاه ففي هذه الحاله يأتي الخبر قوي وسريع وغالبا يكون في اتجاه واحد ويأتي كفاصل للنزاع  واذا كان السوق متخذ اتجاه واحد واضح ارى عدم الدخول وقت الخبر لانه يصبح الخبر هو مصدر تردد وتذبذب وربما صقطت الصفقتين  
طريقة انك تدخل السوق وتكون فاتح صفقات متعاكسه يتم ذلك بفتح صفقة يورو دولار باي مثلا وصفقة دولاار فرنك سل والستوب لكل واحده  30  الى 25  نقطه 
بهذا الشكل اذا تحرك السعر  150 نقطه او اكثر ستسقط احدى الصفقات وتربح الاخرى  
وقد يقول بعض الاخوه انه ربما خسرت الصفقتين وأقول اذا تم تحديد الخبر ووقته بدقه فنادرا يحصل ذلك والامر طبعا لا يخلوا من المغامره   ولكن سوقنا هذا كله هذا حاله مخاطرات ومغامرات واحيانا مقامرات   والله اعلم

----------


## ضياء

> طريقة انك تدخل السوق وتكون فاتح صفقات متعاكسه يتم ذلك بفتح صفقة يورو دولار باي مثلا وصفقة دولاار فرنك سل والستوب لكل واحده  30  الى 25  نقطه 
> بهذا الشكل اذا تحرك السعر  150 نقطه او اكثر ستسقط احدى الصفقات وتربح الاخرى

 عزيزى مضارب ...
فكرة جميلة و لكن المشكلة انه طبقاً للوضع الجديد لشركات الوساطة و حسب ما فهمته من حديثى مع أحد مندوبيهم .. ان أمر الوقف stop أيضاً ليس مضمونا أن يتنفذ بالسعر اللى انت واضعه .. يعنى أيضاً طريقتك هذه لن تفلح فى التحايل على الوضع الجديد السخيف الذى فرضوه على المتعاملين معهم. 
السلام عليكم

----------


## طلال السميري

أحسنتم وبارك الله فيكم ، ، ،
وطريقة ممتازة للاخ مضارب جديد بصراحة
ولكنني افضل عدم وضعها وقت الاخبار ولو سألتني ليش بقول لك:
ان السعر وقت الاخبار يتحرك بشكل عشوائي احيانا يعني مثلا:
الباوند/دولار عند 1.8200 قبل صدور الخبر بـ5 دقائق لحظة صدور الخبر يتحرك السعر بشكل عشوائي ينزل إلى 1.8140 ثم يرتفع إلى 1.8300 وهذه تحصل كثر وانا شفتها بعيني، لو كنت واضع امر دخول شورت سيتفعل الامر ثم يرجع يضرب وقف الخسارة بغض النظر لو دخلت بأمرين دخول او امر واحد، وقس على ذلك باقي الأزواج. . . .
. 
. 
. 
أنا أفضل التحليل الفني البحت قبل الاخبار بساعات او حتى بأيام ستكتشف بعد ذلك ان الخبر غالبا يأتي مع التحليل الفني ولكن من الذي سيصبر ويقوي قلبه ؟؟ ؟ ؟
قليل والله الذي سيفعل ورأينا أمثلة كثير بصراحة 
شاكر لك ياابوعاصم على هذا الموضوع المهم
سأعود
سلام

----------


## مضارب جديد

حياك الله اخ ضياء والكلام اللي تقوله خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا 
هل تعلم انه اذا هذا الكلام صحيح وهو ان الشركه لا تظمن الستوب لصفقه مفتوحه وموجوده في السوق انه  يعني انه سوق الفوركس كله ما عاد يصلح ابدا 
والسبب انه انا ممكن اكون فاتح صفقه لي يومين او ثلاثه او اكثر بناء على تحليل موجود عندي او رؤيه اخرى كما ذكر ذلك الاخ طلال السميري ويتحرك السعر بقوه تحت اي خبر او ظرف طاريء وما يتفعل الستوب اللي انا واضعه ويفلس الحساب ويتحول الى صفر  وما اظن فيه شركة ما تظمن الستوب الموضوع على صفقات مفتوحه ما اظن ذلك ابدا والا ستخسر عملاءها وبشكل فوري لانه ما احد يبي يضحي بماله لاسيما اصحاب الحسابات الكبيره  
وممكن تقول  انا اقصد الصفقات التي تفتح قبل موعد الاخبار فقط  والجواب لا فرق مادام الصفقه تم قبولها وفتحها فان الشركه مسؤوله عنها 
وما من يوم الا وفيه اخبار فهل يعني ذلك انه ممنوع المتاجره في كل يوم او الشركه ما تظمن الستوب  ابا ذلك مش ممكن يحدث 
وبعدين ليش ياخي نسميه تحايل على الوضع السيء الذي فرضته الشركات انا ما تحايلت على احد وعمال اشتغل بشكل نظامي ويحق لي أفتح الصفقه اللي تعجبني في اي وقت اشاء  
ورجاء من الاخ طلال وبقية الاخوه يتأكدوا لنا من الموضوع هذا   :007:

----------


## ضياء

أخى مضارب ..
اليك جزء من حديثى مع احد مندوبى شركة رفكو (و التى FXCM تعتبر أحد فروعها) و هو الخاص بالعقود المفتوحة قبل صدور الأخبار ...و فيها أقر بأنه لا يضمن الستوب فيها ..و عندما ضغطت عليه بكلام منطقى طلب منى الاتصال بأحد مديريه فى الشركة و هو ما لم افعله حتى الآن.
اليك نص الحديث ... 
you.. تمثل ما أقوله أنا ...  you: Sometimes I have positions that I was holding for few hours or maybe days before the news and I put a stop for this positions ... with your new rules, my stop won't be executed if the news went against my position and my losses will be huge . The other option would be closing all my positions before the news release, which is very uncomfortable to be and putting in mind that every week and every day there are important news on the market !!! 
RefcoFX": Longer term traders allow for market fluctuation in their equity
RefcoFX": If you are looking for a long term strategy
RefcoFX": You should make sure the account is well capitalized
RefcoFX": From a stop and limit perspective
RefcoFX": We are not saying that it will not be honored, but it cannot be guaranteed.
RefcoFX": As with any other market
RefcoFX": If you have traded other markets, this is no different.
RefcoFX": So if you decide that the FX market is not accomodating, you will experience the same in any other market, actually far worse because of further illiquidity.
you: when i put my trading plan ... i put very accurate entry and exiting points, that has to be respected, otherwise there is no need for stop orders!!
RefcoFX": If you have a long term strategy, I do not see why you would place such a tight stop you: I can put it 150 point away from my entry point and the market goes against me and now it is 50 points away from the stop and here come news and moves another 200 points against my position ... and instead of closing the position with 150 pips loss ... it might be closed with 350 pips loss, because of your new rules !! I don't think 150 pips are tight stop .. and I don't have to make 200 pips additional loss just to satisfy your rules !!!  
RefcoFX": If you would like
RefcoFX": You can give us a call and speak to a manager on this further

----------


## مضارب جديد

اخي الحبيب ضياء 
هل يوجد اهم من هذا الموضوع ولماذا لم تتحادث مع المدير كما اخبرك وتفيدنا معك  
ويش الرأي يا اخوان  ويالمشرف في هذا الموضوع البالغ الاهميه

----------


## طلال السميري

ياجماعة هل هناك شركة تضمن لك تفعيل الاوامر والوقف بنسبة 100% بالمائة؟؟
لايوجد شركة تفعل ذلك. . .
ولاتكبرون الموضوع لان الامر نسبة حدوثه 99.9999% وعلى اصحاب الحسابات الضخمه
سلام

----------


## aaamal1026

الموضوع ما كملتوه 
فيه ثلاث محاور مهمة 
: طريقه معرفه الأخبار ،
 طريقه التعامل مع الخبر في وقت ظهوره 
، معرفه تأثير الأخبار على السوق

----------


## أسامه عبده

طريقه معرفه الأخبار  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C3%CE%C8%C7%D1  طريقه التعامل مع الخبر في وقت ظهورها 
هو هذا الموضوع الذي نكتب فيه الآن    معرفه تأثير الأخبار على السوق  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C3%CE%C8%C7%D1 
شكرا لاهتمامك  :good:

----------


## ابو حســام

جيت على الجرح يا ابو عاصم .. وانا استراتيجيتي الذهبيه العنيفه قلتها من زمان واعيدها .. تمرين  كوره مع الشباب احسن من الانتظار على الاخبار ... 
نجيب اهداف في المرمى احسن .. ولا نجيبها على الشاشه بحرق اعصاب 
ودمتم بخييير

----------


## امانه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير اخى ابو عاصم على هذه المواضيع القيمه   
والله   نحتاجه كثير  وليس لدينا  اساس متين  نتعامل به  مع الاخبار ام بهذه الطريقه سنصل الى افضل الطرق بعون الله

----------


## مبارك

موضوع حلو يابوعاصم 
واعتقد ان الاخبارلهادور كبير في السوق وخصوصا مايتعلق بالدوله التابع لها العمله

----------


## أسامه عبده

> جيت على الجرح يا ابو عاصم .. وانا استراتيجيتي الذهبيه العنيفه قلتها من زمان واعيدها .. تمرين  كوره مع الشباب احسن من الانتظار على الاخبار ... 
> نجيب اهداف في المرمى احسن .. ولا نجيبها على الشاشه بحرق اعصاب 
> ودمتم بخييير

 أبو حسام  
تذكر من زمااااااااااان وأنا مسميك ( عدو الأخبار ) تذكر   :50 50:   
بس تدري يا ابو حسام  
انا مثلك ، في رأيي إني ألعب كوره مع الشباب وأحقق بطولات أحسن من القعود أمام الشاشه وحرق الأعصاب . 
والا انت ايش رايك يا بو حسام في تحقيق البطولات ................. مو أحسن حتى من الأهداف  :wink_smil  
يقولك شي كمان ، أنا من طبعي اني لو خسرت في زوج 4 نقاط ، وبعدها كسبت فيه 5 نقاط بكون فرحان في الأخير .......... خاصه لو الحساب الأول مصغر والحساب الثاني كبيــــــــــــــــــر. 
سلام يا صاحبي 
..................................................  ............... 
شباب ليست المشكله في فهمكم .......لأن المعنى في هدف الشاعر  :good:

----------


## ابو حســام

ابوعاصم ..  من العايدين .. خلاص ,,, ما  حارد  اكثر من كده  
والمعنى زي ما قلت .. 

> في هدف الشاعر

 خلينا نعيد الله يخليك  
سلام

----------


## ss82

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
حقيقة هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع, واشكر الأخ امانة الذي ارشدني إليه, والى هذا الموضوع تحديداً, والذي اعتقد بأنه لا يقل أهمية عن معرفة التحليل الفني وأصوله.  
بالنسبة لموضوع الاخبار تحديداً وتأثيرها على السوق فهي في رأيي المتواضع ربما لا يكون للكثير منها التأثير الذي يؤدي الى تغيير الاتجاه في السوق, الا ان تأثيرها ممكن ان يكون تأثير تراكمي, بمعنى ان مثلا ربما لا يكون لبعض الاخبار منفردة تاثير مغيراً لاتجاه السوق, ثم يأتي السوق في فترة ما قبل الاعلان عن اسعار الفائدة مثلا ويبدأوا في استرجاع هذه الاخبار في ذلك الشهر.. هل كانت اخبار تدل على ان التضخم في تزايد وبالتالي تتزايد التوقعات برفع اسعار الفائدة أو الإبقاء عليها... أم هل كانت اخبار تدل على ان الركود الاقتصادي هو الغالب, وبالتالي تتزايد التوقعات بقطع اسعار الفائدة .  
يعني الخلاصة هي ان اغلب الاخبار لا يكون لها تأثير يؤدي الى تغير اتجاه السوق, والقليل منها فقط هو الذي يكون له هذا التاثير مثل اسعار الفائدة او تقرير التوظيف. وحتى هذا التأثير لا يكون دائماً مغيراً لاتجاه السوق وذلك كما قال الأخ مضارب جديد.  
وعلى ذلك, اعتقد بأنه لابد من معرفة الاخبار وتاثيرها على السوق , وان يكون لهذا تأثير سواء على اتخاذ قرارك بدخول الصفقة أو قرارتك التي تتخذها بهدف ادارة الصفقة. 
لكم مني كل تحية وتقدير,,
أختكم شيماء *

----------


## أسامه عبده

أهلا وسهلا بك أخت شيماء بيننا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بوجودك فيه. وأشكرك على ثنائك على المنتدى.  
أتنمى لك كل التوفيق ، وأن تجدين في المنتدى كل ما هو مفيد وممتع . 
بالنسبة لمشاركتك فأنا أتفق تماما مع كل ما تفضلتي به من تعليق حول تأثير الأخبار على السوق . 
ويمكنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالي ، والذي تم التحاور فيه حول بعض النقاط المذكورة :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...C3%CE%C8%C7%D1 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بن فريحان

والله أنا يا أخوان بعد ما أنرقعت في كم صفقة بسبة الأخبار..قررت أن أعمل التالي:
مثال اليورو/دولار
اقوم بعمل اوردرين بيع وشراء متعاكسين بفارق 40نقطة عن السعر الحالي قبل صدور الخبر بدقائق قليلة
مع وضع امر وقف خسارة لهما..كذا اضمن ان احد الصفقتين منفذة ورابحة أن شاء الله

----------


## Fxer

الحقيقة اني ارى ان الطريقة التي يتبعها الاخ مضارب جديد وبن فريحان والمعروفة بطريقة straddle خطيرة لامرين اعلمهما الاول في حال لم يتحرك السوق بشكل كبير  
اما الثاني فلان هذه الطريقة تحولت من استراتيجية مربحة الى فخ محكم اذ يقوم الوسيط بتحريك السعر بشكل جنوني في كلا الاتجاهين خلال بضع ثواني عند صدور الخبر ضاربا بذلك الستوب لوز لاسيما اذا كان يقع في نطاق ضيق لتكون على حد تعبيرهم got wiggled out  ولنا في بيان البطالة الامريكية يوم امس عبرة وذلك عندما تحرك اليورودولار من 1.2967 تقريبا ليصل بسرعة الى 1.3041 ثم يهوي الى 1.2905 ثم ارتفع الى 1.2962 قريبا الى ماكان عليه قبل صدور الخبر وكل ذلك حصل في 30 دقيقة فقط ثم بعدها اتجه الى اسفل ليصل لسعر 1.2867تقريبا 
فتخيل موقفك وانت مضروب مع الجهتين..... فحتى 40 نقطة ستوب لوز قد تضرب 
او قد ينفذ الوسيط عملية واحده لك دون الاخرى في هذه الاوقات او لاينفذ امر الستوب لوز 
بعدما تقدم فانا لا اقول بحتمية عدم الربح من هذه الطريقة بل قد تكون مربحة في بعض الاحيان 
وفي تصوري ان افضل طريقة هي المتاجرة بعد صدور الخبر وتحدد اتجاه العملة, وارتفاع الدولار يوم امس لم يكن لقوة في البيانات الامريكية بل لكونها اصبحت غير مهمة مقارنة بحديث الن غرينسبان والذي كان محط انظار المتعاملين في السوق ووقتها كان غرينسبان DOLLAR BULLISH مما كان له الدور الاول في ابطال تاثير البيانات الامريكية السلبية وارتفاع الدولار 
هذا وصلى الله على محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين 
والله اعلم

----------


## حسون

أنا ارى أن التحليل الفني يمكن أن يستخدم في التنبؤ بمستقبل الأخبار ولكم هذه السلسلة:
عملة منخفضة ---- قلة تكلفة الصادرات ---- زيادة الإيرادات في الدولة وزيادة الأرباح ---- إنتعاش الإقتصاد في الدولة و زيادة الوظائف و قلة البطالة مما يؤثر على التضخم وزيادة الفائدة ---- صدور بيانات إقتصادية رائعة عن الدولة ---- إرتفاع العملة ---- زيادة تكلفة الصادرات ---- نقص الأرباح و الإيرادات للدولة ---- حصول أمور سيئة للإقتصاد العام من كساد و قلة وظائف و تسريح عمالة (لتقليل التكاليف على الشركات التي قلت صادراتها بسبب إرتفاع عملة بلدها) وإرتفاع البطالة مما يؤثر على قرار الفائدة ---- صدور بيانات سيئة عن الدولة ---- إنخفاض العملة مرة أخرى ... وهكذا تدور الدورة. 
ترى هذا مجرد تحليل و إجتهاد من مبتدئ ليس إلا.

----------


## bander9898

السلام عليكم 
الحقيقه انكم اكثر من رائعين ولكن عندي سؤال بسيط
لو سويت طريقة الصفقتين المتعاكستين ونفرض ان الستوب لوز ما نفذته الشركه الوسيطه وخسرت خسائر قويه هل  الشركه  الوسيطه تتحمل  الخساره  وتعوضني  برأس مالي ؟

----------


## MR-X

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## رائد

شكرا لكم

----------


## F0rex

> السلام عليكم 
> الحقيقه انكم اكثر من رائعين ولكن عندي سؤال بسيط
> لو سويت طريقة الصفقتين المتعاكستين ونفرض ان الستوب لوز ما نفذته الشركه الوسيطه وخسرت خسائر قويه هل الشركه الوسيطه تتحمل الخساره وتعوضني برأس مالي ؟

 لا طبعا هما ياخدو بس ما يدفعوش  :Angry Smile:  انا خسرت الف دولار بسبب الموضوع وده ولما اتكلمت قالولى خطاء فنى ومش مسؤليتنا

----------


## yazan

يا جماعة ممكن حدى يحكيلي القاب العملات مثل الاسترليني-كيبل وبكون ممنون :Icon5:   :A011:  اخوكم يزن

----------


## طمووحه

الي لاحظته من شهر وانا اضارب وقت الاخبار القويه بشركه اف اكس سول والاوامر تتنفذ بسهوله  
ومافيه اي مشاكل 
بغض النظر عن الارباح والخسائر  
بصراحه شركه اف اكس سول مافيه افضل منها

----------


## MOH_AMED

التحليل الخبارى تلك المعضلة التى اتمنى ان اجد حل لها ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## nouk_101

نداء الى القائد ابو عاصم الينك اللى حضرتك قلت انو سيتم فية مناقشة التعامل مع الاخبار مش شغال 
لقد حددت الموضوع خاطئ. إذا إتبعت رابط صحيح, الرجاء راسل الإدارة. 
معلش اصل الموضوع حسيت انو هايبقى للمبتدئين و انا حسيت انو مرتب من الاول لكن اللينك مش شغال 
الرجاء المساعدة بالنسبة للتعامل مع الاخبار و شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

----------


## hamido77

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طريقتي يا اخوان في التعامل مع الاخبار هي دخول السوق قبل الخبر بساعة  وان شئت بيوم لا فرق عل اساس انك ستدخل بصفقتين متعاكستين واحدة بيع والثانية شراء وبستوبات كبيرة نسبيا  وبعد الخبر بخمسة دقائق او بالاحرى عندما يهدا السوق نكون قد عرفنا ايجابية الخبر او سلبيته فنقفل الصفقة الخاسرة والرزق على الله الكريم

----------


## forexacademy2

ممكن ذكر أهم المواقع الإخبارية العربية و الأجنبية.
كذلك الوضع للقنوات التلفزيونية المهمة بهذا المجال.

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

اري ان الطريقه المثلى للتعمل مع الاخبار ابعد عن الشر وغني له 
عن تجربه رده السوق مش دايما مضمونة

----------


## manooon

*أخوانى الأعزاء لكم أنا ممتن من حواركم ومستفيد 
ولكن لى طلب صغير  
لما لا نقوم فى نهاية الحوار بتجميع أفكارنا وذلك للخروج من حوارنا بنتائج ولا يكون مجرد حوار وأنما دراسات بنائة , وأن تعب معنا فى البداية مشرفونا الكرام 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والأحترام*

----------


## smartart

> ممكن ذكر أهم المواقع الإخبارية العربية و الأجنبية. كذلك الوضع للقنوات التلفزيونية المهمة بهذا المجال.

 انصحك بقناة CNBC arabia 
والله رائعة تعرض الاخبار بسرعة وفي وقتها ولها برنامج يقومون فيه بالتحليل اسمه سوق العملات يعرض حوالي الساعة 13.00 غرينتش  :Boxing:

----------


## smartart

اخواني في وقت الاخبار عن نفسي اخرج من السوق واتابع 
والاخبار هذه الايام لم تعد بمصداقيتها ولا ادري لماذا يعني خبر بطالة منخفضة ودولار منخفض
عجب والله

----------


## ajmal_7elm

لحد هلا لم نتوصل الى المعرفه الكافيه في التعامل مع الاخبار لسوق الفوركس ...

----------


## عاشق المستحيل

يا جماعه الله يكرمكم جميعا بالارباح الوفيره ويبعد عنكم شر الخسارة قولوا آمين .......المهم انا شايف انه الاصل لما استهل هذا الموضوع نحطوا في قوالب محدده يعني اسئله محدد مثلا 
ما هي الاخبار المؤثره على السوق ؟ ثم تلخيص اهم هذه الاخبار حتى نخرج بزبده مفيده وهكذا...صحيح والله نسيت انه الزبده بدها خبز........يا جماعه انتوا عليكم الزبده وانا هيني رايح اجيب الخبز ...بس ما اطاولوا :Drive1:

----------


## بي بي بي

بس .. لأقول:  شكرا

----------


## mmhak1987

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته   
اخى الكريم نرى فى الايام السابقه حديث كل من السيد برنانكى
 محافظ البنك الامريكى المركزى
 وجان كلود تريشيه عميد البنك المركزى الاوربى
 وتوقعاتنا عن انهم مثلا سيرفعون نسبه الفائده
 وانتم تعلمون قوه هالخبر  على العمله  
ونراهم يرفعونها فعلا  وبالرغم من ذلك
 حدث ان اليورو انخفض حوالى250نقطه 
جراء خطاب السيد جان كلود وبالرغم من انه رفع نسبه الفائده  من4.5:4%  
وكان متوقع انه سيرفع نسبه الفائده فاغلب المضاربيين كانت شهيتهم كبيره للمضاربه
  فهل من تفسير لذلك 
وانا ارى نهايه عدم المضاربه اثناء الاخبار لخطوره ذلك
لانه سبب الى خساره كبيره بالاضافه الى ذلك انه هز ثقتى فى التحليل الاخبارى    :Cry Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> ياجماعة هل هناك شركة تضمن لك تفعيل الاوامر والوقف بنسبة 100% بالمائة؟؟
> لايوجد شركة تفعل ذلك. . .
> ولاتكبرون الموضوع لان الامر نسبة حدوثه 99.9999% وعلى اصحاب الحسابات الضخمه
> سلام

 يا اخ طلال ارجو انك تعطيني اسامي عذه الشركات لو سمحت?

----------


## mostshar_market

جزاء الله الجميع خير

----------


## magedsenger

موضوع فعلا ممتاز من اساتذة المنتدى و ادينا بنتعلم طول ما احنا معاكم

----------


## fx man

اخي هناك بعض المتداولين لا يطلعون على الاخبار اطلاقا و يتاجرون بنجاح فقد تصدر اخبار سيئة على الدولار و تجد ان الدولار ارتفع

----------


## فوركسية بحرانية

طيب اشلون اعرف صدور وقت الاخبار ؟؟؟

----------


## the 1

قرات في هذا الموضوع نقاط ذهبيه حقيقه جزاك االله خير انت والاخوان

----------


## الطائر الكاسر

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

الخبر يحدد الدخول
الفني يحدد الهدف 
وانتهينا

----------


## islam10

> الخبر يحدد الدخول
> الفني يحدد الهدف 
> وانتهينا

 لخصت الموضوع فعلا

----------


## محمدsa

ممتاز

----------


## Gisto

هناك العديد من الفرص لأولئك الذين يرغبون في اختيار تداول الأخبار. يفتح سوق الفوركس على مدار الساعة طوال أيام الأسبوع حول العالم. يتم إطلاق البيانات الاقتصادية المتعلقة بكل عملة يومياً. هذه البيانات تتم متابعتها عن كثب من قبل المتداولين. توجد ثمان عملات تقريباً في العالم ومشتقاتها.

----------


## امش صح تحصلها صح

> حياك الله اخ ضياء والكلام اللي تقوله خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا 
> هل تعلم انه اذا هذا الكلام صحيح وهو ان الشركه لا تظمن الستوب لصفقه مفتوحه وموجوده في السوق انه  يعني انه سوق الفوركس كله ما عاد يصلح ابدا 
> والسبب انه انا ممكن اكون فاتح صفقه لي يومين او ثلاثه او اكثر بناء على تحليل موجود عندي او رؤيه اخرى كما ذكر ذلك الاخ طلال السميري ويتحرك السعر بقوه تحت اي خبر او ظرف طاريء وما يتفعل الستوب اللي انا واضعه ويفلس الحساب ويتحول الى صفر  وما اظن فيه شركة ما تظمن الستوب الموضوع على صفقات مفتوحه ما اظن ذلك ابدا والا ستخسر عملاءها وبشكل فوري لانه ما احد يبي يضحي بماله لاسيما اصحاب الحسابات الكبيره  
> وممكن تقول  انا اقصد الصفقات التي تفتح قبل موعد الاخبار فقط  والجواب لا فرق مادام الصفقه تم قبولها وفتحها فان الشركه مسؤوله عنها 
> وما من يوم الا وفيه اخبار فهل يعني ذلك انه ممنوع المتاجره في كل يوم او الشركه ما تظمن الستوب  ابا ذلك مش ممكن يحدث 
> وبعدين ليش ياخي نسميه تحايل على الوضع السيء الذي فرضته الشركات انا ما تحايلت على احد وعمال اشتغل بشكل نظامي ويحق لي أفتح الصفقه اللي تعجبني في اي وقت اشاء  
> ورجاء من الاخ طلال وبقية الاخوه يتأكدوا لنا من الموضوع هذا

 وانا احالفك في ارئي

----------


## امش صح تحصلها صح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> حقيقة هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع, واشكر الأخ امانة الذي ارشدني إليه, والى هذا الموضوع تحديداً, والذي اعتقد بأنه لا يقل أهمية عن معرفة التحليل الفني وأصوله.  
> بالنسبة لموضوع الاخبار تحديداً وتأثيرها على السوق فهي في رأيي المتواضع ربما لا يكون للكثير منها التأثير الذي يؤدي الى تغيير الاتجاه في السوق, الا ان تأثيرها ممكن ان يكون تأثير تراكمي, بمعنى ان مثلا ربما لا يكون لبعض الاخبار منفردة تاثير مغيراً لاتجاه السوق, ثم يأتي السوق في فترة ما قبل الاعلان عن اسعار الفائدة مثلا ويبدأوا في استرجاع هذه الاخبار في ذلك الشهر.. هل كانت اخبار تدل على ان التضخم في تزايد وبالتالي تتزايد التوقعات برفع اسعار الفائدة أو الإبقاء عليها... أم هل كانت اخبار تدل على ان الركود الاقتصادي هو الغالب, وبالتالي تتزايد التوقعات بقطع اسعار الفائدة .  
> يعني الخلاصة هي ان اغلب الاخبار لا يكون لها تأثير يؤدي الى تغير اتجاه السوق, والقليل منها فقط هو الذي يكون له هذا التاثير مثل اسعار الفائدة او تقرير التوظيف. وحتى هذا التأثير لا يكون دائماً مغيراً لاتجاه السوق وذلك كما قال الأخ مضارب جديد.  
> وعلى ذلك, اعتقد بأنه لابد من معرفة الاخبار وتاثيرها على السوق , وان يكون لهذا تأثير سواء على اتخاذ قرارك بدخول الصفقة أو قرارتك التي تتخذها بهدف ادارة الصفقة. 
> لكم مني كل تحية وتقدير,,
> أختكم شيماء *

 انا لا اوفقكي الرئ وهذا من خلال تجربتي انا  لانه اوقات تكون لصالك واوقات لغير صالحك

----------


## reem.omar

الخبر يحدد الدخول
الفني يحدد الهدف

----------


## goggo

> الخبر يحدد الدخول
> الفني يحدد الهدف

 الخبر يحدد الاتجاه
الفني يحدد الدخول

----------


## da123451

مثل ماصار في النفط 
شكرا استاذي الفاضل

----------

